# Australia Getting Unlikely Detractors and Accusations of Bias



## Alex (3/2/15)

*Proposed Harsh E-Cig Regs In Australia Getting Unlikely Detractors and Accusations of Bias*
by Klaus Kneale
No Comments
February 2, 2015







The Australian Capital Territory government’s Health arm released a proposal in November that aimed to regulate electronic cigarettes fairly harshly and in mostly the say ways Australia regulates tobacco. While the government was originally going to respond early this year, the proposal has raised such a ruckus that the government is postponing decision on the proposal until it can further review the complaints about it.

So far, the 242 major submissions were made in response to the new e-cig regulations. While some showed support for the new laws, it seems many others argued major bias on the part of ACT Health and regulators supporting the bill. Others still argued quite simply that there was no evidence that electronic cigarettes and vapor devices were due such hefty regulation.

It seems the drafted regulations made a few major assumptions in order to justify their existence. This included claiming no evidence that electronic cigarettes could help smokers kick the habit, assuming that the devices are extremely harmful to one’s health, and (most of all) arguing that their existence on the open market would re-normalize the use of tobacco cigarettes (particularly among teens). Many experts in the know don’t believe any of these statements to be true. In fact, most believe hefty regulations against vapor devices will only result in more people smoking (by reducing availability of a less harmful and less addictive alternative).






Quite surprisingly, some of the support of electronic cigarettes even came from the government organization The Alcohol Tobacco and Other Drugs Association ACT argued that the proposal did not pay enough attention to potential benefits of e-cigs and vapor devices. The group’s chief executive Carrier Fowlie called the underlying justifications of the harsh regulations “questionable.” ATODA still supported some restrictions on e-cigs, but most of these seemed aimed at keeping them out of kids’ hands without making it harder for adults to get a hold of them.

Beyond ATODA various manufacturing companies, small businesses, and financial groups appear to be fighting the new regs as well — most arguing that the unnecessarily hamper a brand new industry with no evidence that it deserve it. You can read full coverage of the regs right here.

Australia takes its anti-tobacco efforts very seriously. Despite the threat of action against them from international trade rights groups, the country was the first to pass plain packaging laws for tobacco essentially preventing companies from using their brands or building unique looks for their cigarettes. They also require large graphic warnings on all cigarette packages.

So it’s no wonder that the country is having some knee-jerk reactions to electronic cigarettes and vapor devices. However, it seems the country is dedicated to proper, appropriate action that has meaningful results rather than action for its own sake. Regulation of electronic cigarettes is proving itself an area where getting it right is better than getting it first.

source: http://www.ecigadvanced.com/blog/pr...-unlikely-detractors-and-accusations-of-bias/

Reactions: Like 4 | Informative 1


----------



## free3dom (4/2/15)

Thanks @Alex
I'm catching up on the news a bit as you may have noticed 

It is good to see that "Down Under" they are at least listening and holding off on making rash decisions. This is quite unexpected as Australia has historically had some really WTF laws and regulations - such as this little gem

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Arthster (4/2/15)

Having a look at the news it seems that allot of the the countries are backing out of the harsh regulation and control on vaping. Could it be that the world is realizing that Vaping is not the bottled evil every one made out in the beginning? It is basically only the US that still has issues with the vape... but then again lets not forget the US is the tobacco capital of the world.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------

